# Lots of salmon!



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Take a look at the St Mary's fishcam; full of atlantics! Has anybody had any luck casting for them off the wall, or is there a spot that can be fished with waders?


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Only place to fish with waders is in the rapids, from the Canadian side. They catch a few from the wall but there are usually too many snaggers there for it to be fun, unless you go really early in the morning.


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

Get there when the snaggers are still hung over?!:evil: I have heard of the rapids but never tried them; seems like too much hassle to get a passport, canadian license, etc.
Do any atlantics run up the surrounding tributaries or is it mainly in the St Mary's?


----------



## joeirv (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a spot I pike fish down about a mile or two from the power house, and I've seen two Atlantics surface there, and I usually have 3 or 4 campers come talk to me everytime I'm there. Using worms and a bobber is usually the story.... Mostly they catch perch, but I'm assuming it's when a school comes through they get one.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

The atlantics seem pretty much restricted to the main river and for the most part the snaggers are generally but not always kids doing so under tribal regulations.


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

They are some what easy to target with a small boat and streamer flies and or hot n tots. Below is a great resource send Travis an E-mail, he knows how to catch them.

http://whitesguidedfishing.com


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

I am gonna have a guided boat fishing on July 5. The guide has been reserved; I cannot change the date. But, I am wondering if I have booked a so so date or perfect date. I am sure that the fishing pressure would be high...


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

PET said:


> I am gonna have a guided boat fishing on July 5. The guide has been reserved; I cannot change the date. But, I am wondering if I have booked a so so date or perfect date. I am sure that the fishing pressure would be high...


 


The way the St Mary's fishcam looks your going to have a blast.


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

I was just told they can turn the rapids off??? Maybe I misunderstood the guy.

KW


----------



## kenais (Apr 22, 2010)

kingwilly said:


> I was just told they can turn the rapids off??? Maybe I misunderstood the guy.


They regulate the rapids but do not shut the water off. 

They can turn off the power plants though and that's what that guy was probably talking about. I know the Ontario side was shutdown at nights last weekend. I also heard that the Michigan plant gets shutdown on some weekends when the power demand is low. When that happens the fish spread out. It also makes for easy picking for the snaggers on the Ontario side when they bunch up next to the plant. It was really sad to see those magnificent fish get snagged and then wacked.

I was up last week and there were plenty of fish around in the river. Reports from the rapids were that they are not in there yet. There weren't any fish on the camera last week, so maybe they are moving into the rapids now. The 5th should be great timing, you'll have a blast. With the holiday and fish in the river it will probably be a boat parade though. The area the guides fish in is not all that big and gets crowded with just a few boats. 

Keep in mind that these salmon are repeat spawners, if you let them go they will have an opportunity to return next year. Also if you enjoy fishing for them consider making a donation to the LSSU Aquatic Research Lab, they are responsible for raising and releasing all of the Atlantics that are there.

Clyde's won my annual drive-in burger contest, West Pier was a close second (they won last year).


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

kenais said:


> They regulate the rapids but do not shut the water off.
> 
> Reports from the rapids were that they are not in there yet. There weren't any fish on the camera last week, so maybe they are moving into the rapids now.
> 
> Keep in mind that these salmon are repeat spawners, if you let them go they will have an opportunity to return next year. Also if you enjoy fishing for them consider making a donation to the LSSU Aquatic Research Lab, they are responsible for raising and releasing all of the Atlantics that are there.


Like mentioned above they regulate the rapids, but don't shut it off.

Not sure where you received your rapids report from, but atlantics have been in there for several weeks now, but they are harder to find in there than out of a boat as they spread out unlike behind the power houses. They don't ever have to go up there and I believe the vast majority of them don't go in the rapids at all. 

Atlantics are repeat spawners, but not every year usually every other year. Ex. if they come up as a 2 yr old they will most likely not be back until 4 yrs. They are also for the most part not reproducing in the wild as 1 or 2 fish is not natural reproduction that amounts to anything. Limit is one so that is good, but if someone wants to eat that one, go for it. 

Great fishery and very fun fish hope everyone enjoys them as much as I did and still do. It sure was fun raising those fish for three years at the Lab.

OT


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> It was really sad to see those magnificent fish get snagged and then wacked.


On the Michigan side, they rip the **** out of them. A few years ago I watched about a 15lb male get yanked right in front of a DNR officer. Nothing happened, which is unfortunate.

They were kinda tough to figure out the first couple years I fished them, then I got alittle tip from one of the hatchery guys, and had alot better results. One thing is for sure, they are very solid fish and seem to get larger and thicker every year.


----------



## MGump (Sep 24, 2009)

I noticed quite a few lampreys on the Atlantics. Is this the norm up there?


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

MGump said:


> I noticed quite a few lampreys on the Atlantics. Is this the norm up there?


Lampreys are common on all fish. I've seen them on steelhead, carp, salmon, small mouths, etc. Generally migratory fish from the Great Lakes.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I talked to the DNR creel census guy from the Sault today and he indicated it was the best day for Atlantics he has seen all year. Of course he does not see everything that is caught but he registered seven or eight caught trolling and about an equal amout behind the power house on live bait. He also indicated that he tallied a half dozen fish that were snagged.


----------



## sooper yooper (May 27, 2010)

Hey all, the limit for Atlantics is 3 on the MI side, 1 on ON side. As for the repeat spawning, yeah maybe. You usually don't see fish over 4 years old. They probably die from the stress of spawning. Spawning is not successful because of a thyamine deficeincy. Most of the fish are 8-12 pounds (4 yr) or 2-4 pounds (2yr or 3), you rarely see them bigger. If they survived you should see them breaking the 20 pound mark, I only know of 1 and that was quite a while ago.
As for the snaggers, you can't stop them, they have their rights. The DNR can't and won't touch them. Here is a choice, they can be snagging fish while you are there or breaking into your garage while you are there, which do you prefer?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

sooper yooper said:


> Hey all, the limit for Atlantics is 3 on the MI side, 1 on ON side. As for the repeat spawning, yeah maybe. You usually don't see fish over 4 years old. They probably die from the stress of spawning. Spawning is not successful because of a thyamine deficeincy. Most of the fish are 8-12 pounds (4 yr) or 2-4 pounds (2yr or 3), you rarely see them bigger. If they survived you should see them breaking the 20 pound mark, I only know of 1 and that was quite a while ago.
> As for the snaggers, you can't stop them, they have their rights. The DNR can't and won't touch them. Here is a choice, they can be snagging fish while you are there or breaking into your garage while you are there, which do you prefer?


 
3 yr old atlantics are usually always your biggest, if you don't agree ask Roger from the ARL. I have taken way more larger 3 yr olds than 4 yr olds over the years. The 4 yr olds lose a year of growth from coming up as a 2 yr old. I have also taken a good amount of 5 yr olds so it is not seldom from my experience. And the 5 yr olds have never been bigger than any 3's I have taken. There comes a point where growth stops just like in us or any other animal. The atlantics have been doing much better the past several years. And with this strain you won't see them break the 20 lb mark just because of age. The 20 lber you know of from years past was of a different strain of atlantics and that is why the bigger size. There are a good amount of atlantics out there larger than 12 lbs as well, not saying it is common, but definately not unheard of either. It seems they are getting larger now that the plants have been cut from 40,000 to around 20-25,000 fish per year.


----------



## sooper yooper (May 27, 2010)

Have you taken any fish older than 5yrs old? If not what has happened to them? I know that becauase of limited plants you will see less of them but that does not explain why they are not here (diminishing returns).
Fish continue to grow throughout their lives, check your biology textbooks.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry i didn't read the whole thread guys and kinda off topic but I was just on the Lake Supierior college webcam that shows the fish underwater. It is gut wrenching how many Atlantics have Lampreys one them. At one point 9 of the 10 fish on camera had one stuck to them.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I was wondering about a previous post on the limit also. I believe it is only 1 in certain rivers, but not the St. Mary's on the Mich. side. I'd hate to come up there to fish all weekend to keep 1 fish. Was pretty sure it was 3, but haven't looked in the guide yet. Just hope to get up there one day for them, don't look like this year. Guess I'll try the kings and pinks in Sept.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If you want to try for Atlantic Salmon try the streams and rivers throughout the UP and NLP. I have caught Atlantic Salmon from May through October inland on streams and rivers. Small mepps silver agilia in # 2 & 3 work very well. Also try small spawn bags. Once the mayfly hatch is on try the river and stream mouths out in the lake too with small little cleos early in the am. The Atlantic Salmon tend to be in L Huron more than L Michigan and they are caught from Alpena north. They will hit on salmon spoons and flies off of dipsey divers or down riggers also.The "sportsman" fish off of the powerhouse from 1 am to about 7 am with glow in the dark cleos and do pretty good. I just take a spot on the wall and cast. Under the DNR harassment rules it is illegal for the snaggers to interfere with your right to fish. Tribal or not the DNR has to take action if you have a complaint.


----------



## PET (Aug 23, 2002)

I had a guided fishing today. 

There were four other boats in the morning but none around noon.
The guide was very polite and well organized.
His boat is very clean and the most high-tech one I've ever seen before.
He maximized the chance of catching fish for me.
Caught two 5-lb atlantic salmon and 1 4-lb resident rainbow trout.
All came to a smelt pattern around noon-1pm.
I was told that good atlantic salmon fishing will continue until August.



tjays said:


> The way the St Mary's fishcam looks your going to have a blast.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice catch...the wife and I picked up three just the other day too.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

That's pretty funny Robert....I have a feeling you're Native. The DNR will not *touch* a complaint regarding tribal issues...nuff said.

Now quit acting like a spokesman for the Chamber of Commerce...


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hmmm, Uptracker, where have i seen that name before? I can't remember which establishment I was in, already had a few, but I made sure to take a picture. I'm pretty sure it was either the Alpha or the Downtowner, takin a piss and I see your name starin at me, lol.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I've seen that name there before. :lol:


----------

